# Why you may have preg. symptoms before implantation!



## mlr3475080

Ok, for all those people who say theres "No way" of having preg symptoms before implantation...your wrong. If you'd like to get technical..no the egg has not implanted but your body is already preparing for it.

https://ttcforum.blogspot.com/2007/10/early-pregnancy-symptoms.html

HCG is what causes your HPT to show "positive" and will not begin to circulate in your system until implantation is initiated. Remember though, *your estradiol and progesterone will begin to elevate at conception.*Okay .....onto the next point.

No one knows for certain exactly what causes nausea/vomiting "morning sickness" in pregnancy but a stong case has been made implicating progesterone, estrogen, and HCG or any combination of all three.

Progesterone and estrogen have both been listed as the cause for sore breasts and progesterone has been cited as the cause for extreme fatigue.

SO, people who say they started having sympoms a day or so after O are not crazy. Some people's bodies are more sensitive to changes than others. Remember, progesterone and estrogen start to rise at conception so some people may very well experience increased temps, nausea, vomiting, fatigue, and sore breasts.


----------



## wanabeamama

hi thanks i tu this in a thread of mine about early symptoms as i had alot of symptoms for 3dpo they say as soon as the egg is fertilised you have an increse of progesterone and eastrogen but unfortunatly if my egg was fertilised it didnt implant i had spotting for 3days before af which ive never had ah well better luck this time :)


----------



## PJ32

also remember that this would happen to your body regardless of trying to conceive, these should be classed as just ordinary symptoms of a cycle gearing up for AF. I know that Its hard not to symptom spot during the 2WW, but your symptoms will be absolutely normal for most women. Ive been pregnant twice in the past 8 months (lost both) and pregnant twice before, and my symptoms were identical to my normal not TTC cycle symptoms.

I hope that these symptoms turn into pregnancy symptoms at around 6 weeks for all of you :dust:


----------



## wanabeamama

i had really sore bbs from 3dpo for 2 weeks never had sore bbs for more than 24hr before af so i know for sure that that time wasnt af symptoms altho i wont be doing any symptom spotting this cycle as its all down to implantation. :)


----------



## Scuba

Thank you for this xx


----------



## Clareybeary

PJ32 said:


> also remember that this would happen to your body regardless of trying to conceive, these should be classed as just ordinary symptoms of a cycle gearing up for AF. I know that Its hard not to symptom spot during the 2WW, but your symptoms will be absolutely normal for most women. Ive been pregnant twice in the past 8 months (lost both) and pregnant twice before, and my symptoms were identical to my normal not TTC cycle symptoms.
> 
> I hope that these symptoms turn into pregnancy symptoms at around 6 weeks for all of you :dust:

Actually, that is so true!!!!


----------



## LeeC

Hi Ladies

I am on progesterone therapy and can vouch that it does mimic pg symptoms. So yes, I would agree that a rise in progestrone can cause some symptoms, however I also believe the mind is very powerful.
I have convinced myself time and time again that I have symptoms only to get that BFN.

Mother nature is very cruel :(


----------

